# Power Pole micro dead



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Please let us know what the problem was when you find out.


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

> man, I go months with no problems and then 2 failures in one day
> 
> Had the pin down in a little current fishing an oyster bar Sunday, would not go up with the remote.  I went back to the stern and the pin was flexed a bit from the current, had to pull it up by hand.  The unit is dead with no LED's lit up.   Hoping it's a fuse.   Too little light left when I get home from work to check it out.


Confused what the logic is behind this post? Are you asking others in the form of a statement if they have experienced these problems as well? You have yet to diagnose what the problem may be, so why rant about it failing without confirming what the problem actually is? It could be a loose connection, corrosion, battery issues, or like you said, a fuse. Sorry man, just trying to understand the logic and/or purpose of this thread.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

who the hell is ranting? I think it's you.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

> > man, I go months with no problems and then 2 failures in one day
> >
> > Had the pin down in a little current fishing an oyster bar Sunday, would not go up with the remote.  I went back to the stern and the pin was flexed a bit from the current, had to pull it up by hand.  The unit is dead with no LED's lit up.   Hoping it's a fuse.   Too little light left when I get home from work to check it out.
> 
> ...


My car didn't crank this morning, maybe it's just the battery though.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

The guys at Power Pole are great about customer service. I had an issue with an old PP and they talked me through it until I got it working. The solution on that one involved holding a magnet up to the pump to reset then followed procedure and the remote started working again. If it's actually broken I'm sure they'll make it right.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

it was a 15 amp fuse. I guess it didn't like being in a bind. glad cause I don't think I could live without this thing now


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Viper has a point. Maybe I should start a thread, "Rough start today" I woke up this morning and wanted cereal but there was no milk.... 

Glad you found/fixed the problem.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

well excuse me for bringing an issue with a skiff related pc of hardware to the top. I could have posted about how great my hells bays is or should I drill a hole in my boat or not. have a nice day.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey dev, don’t let these guys get to ya. There is value in your post even if some with limited vision don’t realize it. I, for one, have a friend with a PPM on his skiff and if it ever goes dead on us while we’re out, I now know to look for a 15 amp fuse specifically. Thanks for sharing your experience with this brand new product that very few of us have used or had to try and repair yet.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

I have also been considering a PP micro, so any info is appreciated and appropriate.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Breath... I'm only kidding dev... I know and understand what you were trying to do and am on board with what HaMm3r said. Thanks for bring up this issue. 

I also agree with you on the "should I drill another hole" comment.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Installing mine tonight, good post. Must bring extra fuses, thx


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks guys. Just to be clear I wasn't bad mouthing the product. I really, really like it. I've had an 8 ft pin for a while, kept it in one of my gunnel rod racks but I would seldom bother to get it out and use it. Now it's so convenient I use it all the time. I guess I'm just lazy that way.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey devrep, was it worth the $600 bones in your opinion? I've got a stick pin too and it sleeps under the gunnel a lot also, lol. Just wondering, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

it was to me.  I wouldn't have paid 1500.00 for the full size model plus they are heavy and bulky (and ugly imo) but the micro is light, super quiet and a lot less money.   I made a mount and clamped it to the rear tube on my platform.   I have to take it out when poling but my son didn't want it on the back corner of the boat as he felt it would be in his way.

here is a pic with it on the boat in the down position.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

You can't run with the pin in correct? Have a couple buddies looking to maybe purchase one. 

Andy


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I can run just fine with the pin in as long as it is engaged in the rollers.  I leave it in the micro all day unless I'm poling.


----------



## Qman (Feb 10, 2007)

Devrep: what size boat is that and does it hold well. Wondering if it will hold a 1756 g3 tunnel?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I appreciated your post, too. My Micro was delivered today,  install it tomorrow. It will bolt to the support on the poling platform, no room on transom to clear platform. I'm going to try to run it from the switch panel I installed, which has 10 amp circuit breakers so may not work. If not, I'll use a separate switch. Thanks for the info.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Put one on my ECC Caimen about 3 weeks ago and love it. I run with it in the rollers as well. Quick and quiet.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

16 ft with a 90 plus a trolling motor with 2 large batteries. I have to be pretty close to the max with 2 men and gear on board. Probably why I blew a fuse 



> Devrep: what size boat is that and does it hold well.  Wondering if it will hold a 1756 g3 tunnel?


----------

